# Best CO2 regulator?



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

I think most people on the forum will agree that the best regulator is the one you build.

Best of the best - dual stage regulator with all SS parts. But, it's overkill and expensive.

Best budget built - get a decent dual stage regulator, ideal valve and solenoid. I do use a drop checker, no PH monitor. Some guys on the forum can build you a great setup.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

In general, we can build on for you for about what you'd spend at gla with a better product. I cannot however match gla's customer service. Orlando is just awesome. Building your own can be pretty rewarding and its not hard. Take that with a grain of salt though as I have made about 100 by now.

I assume they are still working and will continue for years to come.

I don't use either anymore.


----------



## etgregoire (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks for your responses

Honestly, I don't really trust myself to build something. I was pretty impressed that I replaced the solenoid valve on the last one, but not convinced that it went well. I'm not really "mechcanically" inclined. I would rather purchase something that I know is trust worthy. I don't want to spend a ton of money, but peace of mind is worth a lot to me. Knowing that I paid for something to be done right and that there are less variables when I'm wondering why things aren't going well is important to me.

What is SS? Stainless steel? Can you give a specific example or brand?

oldpunk - What do you mean in terms of customer service? Also... I might really be interested in purchasing one from someone who has experience. Tell me more!


----------



## nvladik (Jan 12, 2012)

etgregoire said:


> What is SS? Stainless steel? Can you give a specific example or brand?


Yep, SS is stainless steel, stronger then brass, but at a price. Plenty of companies out there for regs and solenoids. For small fittings/parts and metering valves, Swagelok is a great example, but there are other's also.

Oldpunk is one of the guys that can build a great setup.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

As I go along in this, I'm finding out that it is often not the quality of the equipment as much as the quality of the user which lets us down. You've mentioned a couple items that may have given you trouble. Things like suspected leaks will still be a problem with the highest quality components. If they are not screwed together and tested correctly they will still have leaks. 

My reg is just a no-name welding reg and it failed me after less than six months. But the best reg would have done the same due to my inexperience and blunders. It has a builtin gasket between the reg and tank which is was scored by the previous owner. I did not see it, did not bubble test it and it leaked. The best reg would still have done the same. I use a Ph controller and it did shut down the flow into the tank while the tank finished dumping.


----------



## crice8 (Aug 2, 2012)

I just ordered the GLA atomic v2 Wednesday because Im confined on space. From everything I have gathered GLA's customer service is unserpassed. They have great products and will back them.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

etgregoire said:


> oldpunk - What do you mean in terms of customer service? Also... I might really be interested in purchasing one from someone who has experience. Tell me more!


I just meant that owner of gla is a great guy. It's pretty simple really. Just tell me what you want and I'll make it for you. If you don't know I can guide you through it as best as I can.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

etgregoire said:


> Hey gang -I'm considering replacing my Milwaukee co2 regulator. I've had it for about a year and a half and I've never been completely happy with it.
> 
> It usually takes 2 weeks to get the pressure right when it is put on to a new tank. I would get the bubble rate and pressure set correctly and come back 2 hours later to find that it had gone flat and no gas was coming out... or it was going crazy. I would constantly have to readjust the pressure.





nvladik said:


> I think most people on the forum will agree that the best regulator is the one you build.


Ive been reading a lot of unhappy, chinese made regulator users over the years. Though few were lucky to have their china made regs working for years but the majority I have read on different forums made regrets. (Including my cousin who wont listen to me.). 

China made regs are cheaper, but a user will end up spending more after few years when the reg fails.




+1 nvladik.


----------



## pmiddlet72 (Dec 29, 2015)

What is the latest on this in 2015? There are regs from Milwaukee to AquaTek, AZOO, etc etc. And two things seem common with them all.... 1) Ability of the user to adjust the low pressure side easily to maintain a bubble count, 2) Potential failure of the solenoid. One thing I also don't understand is why these finicky commercial co2 rigs have working pressure gauges on a scale from 0-140 psi, when you're generally going to want fine control (at least for a single tank) from the 0-30 psi range. Of course, that is unless the solenoid and/or diffuser require a higher working pressure. 

What are you using to build your systems? I have looked at Smiths, Victors, and others with which I am familiar in other realms, and these regs are generally pretty highly priced. SS hardware is often used for medical and lab/grade gasses. I haven't seen one less than $200. And we haven't even gotten to a compatible precision needle valve, solenoid, and diffuser. 2 stage seems to be a good bet to help stabilize the LP side - what regs do you recommend?

It also seems to me that, aside from a reg that can maintain and fine/tune it's working pressure, the needle valve is another critical component - any recommendations here? What about solenoids?


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

I ve learned to build regulator from this thread. I have built two victor regulators and have running without any issue for 5-6 years now. 

This might help with all your questions.
A tribute to the late Left C.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9...-club-helpful-information-links-page-1-a.html


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

The late Left C?


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Sugardaddy1979 said:


> The late Left C?


He passed a couple years back. He'd been gone from TPT for several years before that and had been a regulator guru with MattF at TBR since then. One of the earlier pressurized CO2 guys, he did an incredible amount of work to further that part of the hobby. Seemed like a really nice guy, and passed on an amazing wealth of information.


----------



## Sugardaddy1979 (Jan 16, 2012)

I had no idea he passed. I've been off to for about 3 years now since I went to reefing.


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Go with custom reg!










-Alan


----------



## Doogy262 (Aug 11, 2013)

The best is what you can afford lol but if on a budget try changing the needle valve with an ideal or like.I have two Milwaukees one and three years and changed the nv in both and they have been running great with little to no fiddling with the nv.Beautiful regulator Alan


----------



## lksdrinker (Feb 12, 2014)

pmiddlet72 said:


> One thing I also don't understand is why these finicky commercial co2 rigs have working pressure gauges on a scale from 0-140 psi, when you're generally going to want fine control (at least for a single tank) from the 0-30 psi range. Of course, that is unless the solenoid and/or diffuser require a higher working pressure.


I dont think the regulator manufacturers ever thought these things would be used in the way they're needed in the aquarium hobby. The more common applications require the higher PSI. Think about it. We're taking highly pressurized gas and trying to release it so slow that you can count bubbles per second. Rather than reinvent the wheel we use a combination of regulators that have been known to work well for highly pressurized gasses and add in the fine control needed by using needle valves to further slow the output from the regulator.

Also, just because the gauge reads 140 PSI does not mean the system can handle it (or even produce it). My 1984 toyota Camry had a speedometer that went well over 100 mph but there was no way in hell the car would ever move that fast under its own power!


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

AlanLe said:


> Go with custom reg!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still making these?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## AlanLe (Jan 10, 2013)

Just built this last night.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bradleyv1714 (Jul 25, 2011)

AlanLe said:


> Just built this last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy cow! That's huge! I was looking to build or buy a reg for my 55 gallon tank. Not sure where to buy the parts to build it though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## ILikeRice (Jul 9, 2017)

AlanLe said:


> Just built this last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What kind of manifold is that if you dont mind me asking. 
Thank you.


----------



## Tnalp (Mar 25, 2017)

Holy moly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## christybell22 (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't know how big I need. I have a 55gal going to a 100gal. How big and how much would you charge to make it? @AlanLe

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

